# Saltstraumen Tour 2021



## Seelachs (19. August 2020)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder.
Ich/wir fahren schon etliche Jahre nach Norwegen, weil uns Land und Leute gefällt.
Die Natur ist eben einmalig. Dies ist auch einer der Gründe warum wir eventuell nächstes Jahr nach Bodö möchten um uns den Saltstraumen mal in echt anzuschauen.
Natürlich möchten wir da oben auch ein paar Fische fangen.
Wir haben vor Ende Mai/Anfang Juni anzureisen.
Ich habe zwischenzeitlich auch etwas gegoogelt und etwas recherchiert.
Soweit ich es verstanden habe, angeln die meisten nicht im Straumen sondern in den nahe gelegenen Fjorde.
Ich wäre euch dankbar wenn mir eventell der ein oder andere so grundsätzliche Angelplätze/Techniken mitteilen könnte.
Jedes Revier hat ja so seine Eigenarten.
Ich weiss auch nicht ob der Mai/Juni noch gut ist. Eventuell später oder früher?
Von den Fischen her habe ich keine Vorliebe. Am Liebsten "gemischte Platte"
Vielleicht war ja schon hier der ein oder andere öfter da oben und kann hierzu etwas schreiben.
Ich würde mich über ein Feedback jedenfalls freuen.


----------



## moench1605 (20. August 2020)

Wir waren letztes Jahr um die gleiche Zeit da oben. Wenn ihr in Saltstraumen Brygge seid, dann fragt den Chef vor Ort. Der kann euch auf der Karte alle Stellen zeigen und auch die, wo dann zur Zeit gefangen wird. 
Wir haben auch ein paar mal im Straumen geangelt. Da ist auf jeden Fall Action geboten. Neben den Fjorden ist aber auch die Gegend bei Bodø interessant 
Gruß Andreas


----------

